# Sharpen your mortise chisels



## sbryan55

Thanks Karson,

I have been looking at one of these and wondered how well they worked. I don't use my mortiser that often but I like the chisels to be sharp. If I am not mistaken I believe I have put this on my wish list at Rockler and I have some rewards dollars to burn. Sounds like a purchase is in order to me.


----------



## Chipncut

My mortising chisel were extra sharp when I bought them, & I haven't had the need to sharpen them yet.

Thanks Karson, I'll keep this in mind though.


----------



## tenontim

These are really handy if you use your mortising chisel much. It's always good to keep a good edge on them. I would recommend checking out Lee Valley. The world of the internet will save you a lot of money. Lee Valley sells the sharpening cones for almost a 3rd of Rockler. Rockler and Woodcraft will bust your bank account in a hurry. I have to depend on buying on the internet, because there's nothing close. If you look up No Where, Texas, I'm right in the middle of it :]


----------



## Karson

You are right Lee Valley has the sharpening cones for 7.95

Thanks for the info

Updated with some new price info.


----------



## Chipncut

These companies are going to start looking at LJ's to compare prices.


----------



## Karson

I hope you are right Dick. We do have a formattable base of buying power here.


----------



## Grumpy

Nothing like a bit of competition.


----------



## motthunter

for waht it is, 7.95 is not a bad deal. Thanks for the tip


----------



## MsDebbieP

companies are silly if they aren't following the LumberJocks discussions-lots of ideas and concerns posted here


----------



## JohnGray

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## LeeJ

I've bought several sets of mortising chisels, and I can tell you there is a big difference between brands.

What I can't tell you is the company I finally got very good chisels from. All I remember is they were much more money, but proved to be well worth it.

Lee


----------



## Karson

Lee and others Woodworking magazine Issue 7 had a review of mortising chisels. Back issues are available and also electric copies.


----------



## bbrown

The drill bit snapped in my 1/4 inch Delta mortising chisel (using on curly maple). I cannot seem to find a bit anywhere - I only need the inner bit, not the outer chisel part. There must be a source of good quality bits somewhere.

Secondly, as a follow-up to this old thread - there is a big range of price for hollow chisel sets. What's the lowest price that still buys quality? Any recommendations?

Thanks a lot,

-Bill

Forest, VA


----------



## bbrown

I assume that there is no source for the inner drill bit in mortising chisels? One must buy the entire thing - the outer chisel and the bit together? Seems odd that one cannot replace just the bit - it's all I need.

-Bill


----------



## Karson

I think you have a good assumption there. The inside hole of the chisel and the bit are probably a matched set. Another MFG's bit might not fit your chisel, it could be too small or too big. It's the combination the give you your holes.


----------

